# Genus/Species of "Alder" sold for smoking wood?



## rob (Dec 23, 2005)

Does anybody know this? I was out today with a forester friend of mine who was helping me identify the common trees for our favorite smoking woods. We harvested plenty of Hikory, Grape, Cherry and a little Apple but when it came to Alder there were many questions. The Alder we have around here (Ct) is Speckled Alder and is more like a bush. It's not somthing big enough for planks for instance so we are not sure if it is the same family and OK to use. Thanks for your help.


----------



## cheech (Jan 6, 2006)

1st let me start by stating that I am NOT the authority on this subject, but since no one else has answered it here are my thoughts.

I believe that I have read someplace that as long as it is a hard wood it is smokable.

I am not sure about the species and what an alder tree looks like, my thought is on something like this is "When in doubt throw it out"


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 27, 2007)

I came across this post well after it was started. I looked up the genus / species on alder you can read through the article and see that what was refered (speckled alder) to is a version of grey alder...

_Alnus rugosa_ (_A. incana_ subsp. _rugosa_) - Speckled Alder. Northeastern North America

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alder


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 30, 2007)

Rob -

Alder is suposed to be good for fish, and light colored meats. Native American Indians used Red and Grey Alder wood to smoke fish. Our Speckled Alder is the same family (a birch) but is more of a scrub brush than a tree. 

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...lavorChart.pdf


What part of CT are you from Rob?


----------

